# Phesant cleaning



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Any tips on how you clean your birds?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Cut the tail off at the base, all the feathers will stay together. Then pull the feathers off the bird. Cut the feet and head off. Then pull all the guts out. Soak in a litte salt water. Good to go.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thats the hard way...

lay the bird on its back head away from you... spread the wings... put one foot on each wing securely (closer to the bird the better)

grab the feet... give a good steady pull....

you should be left with a breast and two wings laying there...

clip the wings off and away you go!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Littleking's right. It's the slickest way to disassemble a pheasant for filleting the breast meat. Of course, I also take the "pants" offum and save the legs for soup. With woodcock, grouse, and chukkar I peel back the skin from the breast, then stick one thumb through the collar, grab the neck with the other hand and pull. They come apart like the pheasant.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Gonna give that a whirl next time I get lucky. With the birds that is.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

That works with turkey also...........


----------

